# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  medicijn hoge bloeddruk

## kyara

hallo,sinds een paar maanden neem ik belsar 20mg pillen voor de hoge bloeddruk.Maar nu moet ik per dag een 2-tal keer meer naar het toilet voor de grote behoefte,en telkens een half uur nadat ik een pilletje genomen heb.Zou ik een ander medicijn moeten vragen aan mijn arts?Vroeger nam ik coversyl,maar dan liep ik een ganse dag te hoesten.

mvg kyara

----------

